# Anyone read Star Trek novels?



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I need someone to talk to about the Typhon Pact books!   I know you're out there. Don't be shy!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel pointed me to this thread, but unfortunately, I'm a TOS fan and haven't read the Typhon Pact books.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh! There is some TOS stuff in Typhon. I believe it's #3 that has Spock and Sisko (though they aren't really working together). Spock's side quest is about unification...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only ones I've read were quite juvenile in style and didn't really appeal to me, sorry.  No idea whether they were "Typhon" or not.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only ones I've read were quite juvenile in style and didn't really appeal to me, sorry. No idea whether they were "Typhon" or not.


Don't make me glare!

Some I don't like. I do like the current "season 8" if you will of Deep Space 9 and the TNG continuation ones. I never liked the ones that take place during the show, or are based on episodes.

Also, I love all of the David Mack books, so I read those.


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Read, no. Written, kind of.
_Live Long & Prospero _ takes Star Trek mythology and mixes it up with elements of YA comedy, romance, political satire and Shakespeare's _The Tempest_. I realise it's a pretty saturated genre.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Don't make me glare!
> 
> Some I don't like. I do like the current "season 8" if you will of Deep Space 9 and the TNG continuation ones. I never liked the ones that take place during the show, or are based on episodes.
> 
> Also, I love all of the David Mack books, so I read those.




See, and I _like_ Star Trek. All series. Even Voyager, which many hard cor fans abhor. It did get a bit weird at the end, though. I even thought the Prequel series _Enterprise_ started out good but then there was too much stuff they did that wasn't part of the extant 'canon' and they didn't really explain why the differences. They did that well with the new movies, I think.

But _reading_ them? Sorry.  I'd be happy to have recommended to me books that are. . . .we'll say 'grown up'. . . .and well written and give it 'em a try.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

There isn't an emote that adequately expresses my feelings


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Scott Pixello said:


> Read, no. Written, kind of.
> _Live Long & Prospero _ takes Star Trek mythology and mixes it up with elements of YA comedy, romance, political satire and Shakespeare's _The Tempest_. I realise it's a pretty saturated genre.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> There isn't an emote that adequately expresses my feelings


So, you have nothing to recommend to me?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you liked the Borg, I strongly recommend David Mack's Destiny series:



If you like Riker and Troi, but want somewhere other than the Enterprise, they have their own series. Riker has a ship called Titan, and it's a fun series. It would make a great TV show, I think:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

But. . . how can anyone like the BORG!    

Seriously, though, I clicked through on _Destiny_. Not much write up.  But I'll sample. 

Sorry, not really interested in Riker and Troi. . . of the Enterprise D crew they are probably my two least favorite people. Well, excepting Wesley Crusher who was just insufferable.


----------



## David Clarkson (Apr 20, 2013)

I once read a Star Trek/Xmen crossover novel. It was as terrible as it sounds. Worf and Wolverine had a ridiculous rivalry/mutual respect thing going on, Picard and Storm seemed to be an item (!!!) and the characters even commented on the remarkable likeness between Professor X and the Captain of the Enterpise. It was part of a series and I would dare anybody to take a look, if only for comedy purposes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a Star Trek/Doctor Who crossover I saw advertised not too long ago as well. . . . . I wasn't really willing to bite on that.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand crossovers.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was a Star Trek/Doctor Who crossover I saw advertised not too long ago as well. . . . . I wasn't really willing to bite on that.


I didn't read it, but some comic friends did and loved it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But. . . how can anyone like the BORG!
> 
> ...


Hmm...ok who were your favourite people? 

While the Voyager relaunch is good, I'm pretty peeved at something that happens, so I refuse to recommend it


----------



## Michael Murray (Oct 31, 2011)

I really liked The Return by Shatner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Hmm...ok who were your favourite people?
> 
> While the Voyager relaunch is good, I'm pretty peeved at something that happens, so I refuse to recommend it


I like Picard. Also Data and Geordi. And Guinan. And Lwaxana was always good for some fun. 

on DS9 I like Odo and Jadzia Dax and the Ferengis. Sisko is often too intense and the long war story arc wasn't as interesting to me.

I actually liked most of the Voyager Cast. . . but the story lines got more and more weird as they got tied up in Time Paradoxi


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

If you like Dax and Quark, these are my favourites:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read all TNG books that occur after the movie _Nemesis_ and I'm waiting anxiously for _Star Trek: The Fall _to start in August .... I've pre-purchased all 5 and want to see where they're going with them as the series name and the book titles really have my interest.

Overall, I like the changes that the _Destiny Trilogy_ made to the Alpha and Beta quadrants and the new political structure that formed (Are we being spoiler free?) some of the books annoyed me by being too short or too HEA, but overall, this time period is about as cool as the Dominion War seasons on Deep Space Nine. Ann may not have liked them, but I loved that arc ... I like it when Star Trek goes big like that.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Overall, I like the changes that the _Destiny Trilogy_ made to the Alpha and Beta quadrants and the new political structure that formed (Are we being spoiler free?) some of the books annoyed me by being too short or too HEA, but overall, this time period is about as cool as the Dominion War seasons on Deep Space Nine. Ann may not have liked them, but I loved that arc ... I like it when Star Trek goes big like that.


I'm looking forward to the new DS9 trilogy coming this fall, too.

I liked how Destiny shook things up. Plus, I'm a huge fan of Mack's.


----------



## DavidFWeisman (Jun 10, 2012)

I grew up with TOS, and I loved "How Much for Just the Planet".  I'm going to look into David Mack, because a book depends on the author more than a TV episode, since the actors can add a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TOS?  TNG?  Typhon?

I watched the original one and that was pretty much it.  I haven't been able to get into any of the others.  I did watch the next-to-latest movie on a plane and enjoyed it, so will probably watch the next one (that just came out) eventually.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> TOS? TNG? Typhon?
> 
> I watched the original one and that was pretty much it. I haven't been able to get into any of the others. I did watch the next-to-latest movie on a plane and enjoyed it, so will probably watch the next one (that just came out) eventually.
> 
> Betsy


TOS= The Original Series
TNG= The Next Generation


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

The book tie-in for the Star Trek 2009 movie is very good. Plus, it explains all of the plot holes that were cut from the movie!

The audiobook is fabulous; Zachery Quinto does a mean Chris Pine!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Any of the Christopher Bennett novels are worth getting- especially if you enjoy time travel


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I only read this The Struggle Within, but it was really good.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The Star Trek books I've read were the Alan Dean Foster novelizations.  I also recall enjoying The Wounded Sky by Diane Duane, which was one of the best of the early ones.  I stay strictly with the original cast because of the chemistry between the personalities.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I read a lot of Star Trek novels. I'm currently catching up on the Typhon Pact series and just read three books by David Mack called "Cold Equations." Which is about Data, B4, and their creator Noonien Soong.

I mostly read TNG and Voyager novels, along with the Department of Temporal Investigations, most of the _Titan_ novels, and I read the first four novels in the New Frontier series, but that series didn't really interest me. If I've read any TOS lately, it was all of Shatner's novels about Kirk. I don't think I've read any TOS since high school back in the early 90's.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> I read a lot of Star Trek novels. I'm currently catching up on the Typhon Pact series and just read three books by David Mack called "Cold Equations." Which is about Data, B4, and their creator Noonien Soong.
> 
> I mostly read TNG and Voyager novels, along with the Department of Temporal Investigations, most of the _Titan_ novels, and I read the first four novels in the New Frontier series, but that series didn't really interest me. If I've read any TOS lately, it was all of Shatner's novels about Kirk. I don't think I've read any TOS since high school back in the early 90's.


I just bought the first book of Cold Equations.

how is Temporal Investigations?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I just bought the first book of Cold Equations.
> 
> how is Temporal Investigations?


I've read two: _Watching the Clock_ & _Forgotten History_. They follow Lucsly(?) and Dulmur, who appeared in DS9 after Trials and Tribbleations. I think it was Watching the Clock that set-up how they track time travel and historical changes to the timeline. I think they're interesting, but I enjoy time travel.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I liked those two guys in the show. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## MineBook (May 31, 2013)

Star Trek better to watch on movie.


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

I've never read any of the Star Trek books (I have to admit, I never realized just how many of them there were out there), but I loved the various series (well, I never got into Voyager, but liked the rest of them).  If I wanted to try reading something in the Star Trek universe, what would be a good place to start?  I think I'd initially be most interested in TNG based.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a fabulous flow chart on what to read based on what you like  http://www.thetrekcollective.com/p/trek-lit-reading-order.html


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Krista!  That flow chart is great!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

They seem to update the chart every 6-12 months, too, so it's great for following along with the characters and shows that you liked.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

MineBook said:


> Star Trek better to watch on movie.


I don't know. Star Trek 2009 was better in the book because it explained why they were drilling into the planet's core


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I don't know. Star Trek 2009 was better in the book because it explained why they were drilling into the planet's core


I might have to read that...
Did they explain the promotion from failed cadet to Captain of the Flagship in one day?
or why Nemo didn't save his own planet after he traveled back in time?
or the divine intervention that led Kirk's escape pod to land near Old Spock within walking distance of Scotty?

These were the questions I had during the movie...among many others...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> I might have to read that...
> Did they explain the promotion from failed cadet to Captain of the Flagship in one day?
> or why Nemo didn't save his own planet after he traveled back in time?
> or the divine intervention that led Kirk's escape pod to land near Old Spock within walking distance of Scotty?
> ...


It's been a couple of years, but I *think* they did a bit more about Nero...I have a vague memory about the role of him being captured by Klingons for 25 years and unable to save his planet.


----------



## DaveA2012 (Jan 8, 2012)

No one has recommended the Crucible trilogy?  How disappointing!

The first one - McCoy - was wonderful.  And this is coming from someone that is not a big Star Trek guy and it was my first Star Trek book.  I haven't read the other two yet because I like to space out a series.  However, I did read the McCoy one was the best.

It's based on the episode, City on the Edge of Forever, which involves time travel - one of my favorite book subjects.


----------



## SFWriterNorm (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Krista,
Norm here with my first post, not counting my howdy post. In other words I'm new here. Greener than gourd guts actually. I saw your post the other day when I was lurking around looking the place over.

I can't help you with a Typhon book, whatever that is...but your post reminded me that I read and may still have the Bantam episode adaptations (1967-197 by Brit author James Blish. Picture books too, I think. Been awhile since I checked out the dusty old shelves. Yep, I was around for the kickoff. Ha!

Norm way down in Cowchip/AL



Krista D. Ball said:


> I need someone to talk to about the Typhon Pact books!  I know you're out there. Don't be shy!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> It's been a couple of years, but I *think* they did a bit more about Nero...I have a vague memory about the role of him being captured by Klingons for 25 years and unable to save his planet.


The deleted scenes in the movie on the DVD/Blu-Ray show him and his crew being put to work at Rura Penthe. Their ship was captured by the Klingons since George Kirk disabled it. I don't remember how they escape though.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

It still doesn't make sense. Romulus existed at the time he was destroying Vulcan (Why wouldn't he pick the Klingon Homeworld anyway?) 

He couldn't send a text message home even?:
"Hey in 30 or so years a really weird supernova that doesn't follow the laws of physics will blow up Romulus, just sayin'"


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> It still doesn't make sense. Romulus existed at the time he was destroying Vulcan (Why wouldn't he pick the Klingon Homeworld anyway?)
> 
> He couldn't send a text message home even?:
> "Hey in 30 or so years a really weird supernova that doesn't follow the laws of physics will blow up Romulus, just sayin'"


Well, nobody accused JJ Abrams of doing anything that actually made sense....

I really don't know why CBS and Paramount just don't make movies or TV series' from the books.....


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

SFWriterNorm said:


> Hi Krista,
> Norm here with my first post, not counting my howdy post. In other words I'm new here. Greener than gourd guts actually. I saw your post the other day when I was lurking around looking the place over.
> 
> I can't help you with a Typhon book, whatever that is...but your post reminded me that I read and may still have the *Bantam episode adaptations (1967-197 by Brit author James Blish. Picture books too, I think*. Been awhile since I checked out the dusty old shelves. Yep, I was around for the kickoff. Ha!
> ...


OMG!!! I remember those!!

My library growing up had a bunch of these. They were beaten up pretty bad and were in a plastic tub on the floor. And I must have read all of them!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> The deleted scenes in the movie on the DVD/Blu-Ray show him and his crew being put to work at Rura Penthe. Their ship was captured by the Klingons since George Kirk disabled it. I don't remember how they escape though.


I'm going to have to re-read the book now because I don't remember. I HOPE YOU ARE HAPPY *glare*


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Federation, by the Reeves-Stevens', was an excellent mixing of the TOS crew and the TNG crew. If you hated the movie Star Trek Generations (as you should have), give this book a chance. It will redeem your faith in Star Trek!
http://amzn.com/0671894226


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a horrible confession: I'm not a fan of Reeves-Stevens. I know everyone likes them, but...not my favourite.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Chad Winters said:


> I might have to read that...
> Did they explain the promotion from failed cadet to Captain of the Flagship in one day?
> or why Nemo didn't save his own planet after he traveled back in time?
> or the divine intervention that led Kirk's escape pod to land near Old Spock within walking distance of Scotty?
> ...


I can buy many things. Warp drive? Sure. Transporters? No problem. Aliens that humans can breed with? Why not? A cadet getting promoted directly to captain without even having to graduate from the Academy, that's Jar Jar Binks-level problem. It strained credibility too much, no one with that little experience is ready to command a ship. Being an action hero might make for a good ensign, but it doesn't prepare you for commanding a ship. Fortunately, I can mentally edit that out of the movie, it was unnecessary.

As far as why Nemo didn't save Romulus, perhaps he didn't consider this Romulus to be "his" Romulus, but only a Romulus from an alternative timeline. His Romulus was destroyed, and there was nothing he could do about that. On the other hand, that means that the Federation he attacked wasn't the Federation that he was angry with, but I could see him lashing out at the only available target.


----------

